
Cold-Boot Attack Steals Passwords in Under Two Minutes - vezycash
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/cold-boot-attack-steals-passwords-in-under-two-minutes/
======
detaro
discussion of source this article reports about

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17977897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17977897)

